# Delilah "Go"



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stunning looking, sings live as well as recorded...






Wonder if im her type..... :argie:

Her last big song too. Chase & Status feat. Delilah - Time


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Live.... OMG


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

absolutely love this song! had this blasting away in the unit a 1am recently to keep my going!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Quality tune imo


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

How come i cant embed the live track from Utube?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

PaulN said:


> How come i cant embed the live track from Utube?


don't matter, still an awesome tune


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

I love it too, but my friend was really disappointed at the chase and status concert the other week. He reckons she was gash live.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

the doberman at 1.50 prettier

:lol:

:buffer:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

also has a nice pair of bangers on her


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this is an awesome song too -






(amazing pair of pins too :argie


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Stunning looking


Funny that, she thinks she stunning too, dont you guys ged fed up of self indulgent music vids


----------

